# Amtrak Guest Rewards referrals?



## Guest_abkadefgee_* (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm new to the forum, but wanted to see if I could help someone out while helping myself before my first Amtrak experience.

I noticed that there's a refer a friend offer with Amtrak Guest Rewards where new members receive a bonus and a bonus is also sent to the person who makes the referral. Unfortunately, none of my friends are members and I don't see a referral chain here.

Would it be possible that someone could shoot me a referral or could we start a referral chain here?

And thanks to all of you for providing so much great info before my first trip.


----------



## abkadefgee (Jan 18, 2010)

Whoops! Was not actually logged in when posting. If you're able to help out, you can PM me or comment here and I'll pm you my email address.


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 18, 2010)

Guest_abkadefgee_* said:


> I noticed that there's a refer a friend offer with Amtrak Guest Rewards where new members receive a bonus and a bonus is also sent to the person who makes the referral. Unfortunately, none of my friends are members and I don't see a referral chain here.


Welcome to the forum!

That promo expired!  The T&C state "... Referral request must be received by 12/31/09 ..."  )


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2010)

Just so you guys know, they just updated the promotion. The new deadline is in June.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2010)

Also, I have a question for anyone who has experience with the referral program.

I sent a couple of referrals to friends back in December, and they are only registering for AGR now. The conditions stated "Must submit referrals by December 31, 2009 to receive points." It sounds like I should be ok because I submitted the referrals on time. Is this right?


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 24, 2010)

Guest said:


> Just so you guys know, they just updated the promotion. The new deadline is in June.


Where did you see that the new deadline is June? :huh: I just pulled up the link on the AGR site at 5 PM ET on 1/24/10 and it says



> Must submit referrals by December 31, 2009 to receive points.


and



> Just send the below form by December 31, 2009 to participate.


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 24, 2010)

Guest said:


> I sent a couple of referrals to friends back in December, and they are only registering for AGR now. The conditions stated "Must submit referrals by December 31, 2009 to receive points." It sounds like I should be ok because I submitted the referrals on time. Is this right?


AFAIK, as long as they use that link in the email invitation to sign up and ride Amtrak within 90 days of registering, it should be good!


----------



## gerhart09 (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks for getting back to me so quickly. I'm definitely seeing the new deadline as June 30, 2010. I also got to the page through the AGR website, and I'm pretty sure the URL has been the same since they began this promotion years ago. Is it possible that your browser cached an old version of the page?

Anyway, I'd also be glad to refer anyone who's planning on registering. Just PM me.


----------



## dart330 (Feb 2, 2010)

I had to do a google search to find the link:

https://www.amtrakguestrewards.com/index.cf...efer_member.cfm


----------



## rrdude (Feb 12, 2010)

dart330 said:


> I had to do a google search to find the link:
> https://www.amtrakguestrewards.com/index.cf...efer_member.cfm


I just got the AGR email, indicating it's good til June 30th. And to think, I just signed up TWO people one week ago, so that they could earn their points! Include signing up my wife last month, and that's 1,500 points I've "wasted"...........Grrr


----------



## rrdude (Feb 12, 2010)

Hey Traveler, this referral program only allows you to receive points from a maximum of FIVE people who actually sign up, correct?

But, it doesn't say anything about limiting the NUMBER of guests that you send invitations to does it?

Point being, could I go back to the web page time and time again, and keep sending Amtrak referrals?


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 12, 2010)

It does say that it's limited to 5 referrals. I remember that during one of the previous promotions, it began with 5 lines, and if you made 2 referrals, the next time it said "You have 3 left" - but it doesn't do that now. And it still shows 5 lines.

I have referred more than 5 people total - but so far, I've only got credit for 2.  Either they haven't traveled yet, or they didn't sign up via the link in the email. (If not, they are only hurting themselves, because they only get a 500 point sign-up bonus instead of 1,500 points.)

Thus, I can't say for sure.


----------



## MJL (Feb 13, 2010)

Can someone send me a referral? My email address is chisholmdog - at - yahoo.com.

Thanks.


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 14, 2010)

MJL said:


> Can someone send me a referral?


Referral sent.


----------



## Doug (Feb 25, 2010)

Can someone send me one too? douge4 at gmail

Thanks!


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 25, 2010)

Doug said:


> Can someone send me one too? douge4 at gmail
> Thanks!


Referral sent! (Remember to sign up via the link in the email!  )


----------



## Harpreet (Aug 31, 2011)

can someone please send a referral to hkb15 at yahoo


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 31, 2011)

Referral sent.

(And I did not even approve the post!




So others had a chance, but nobody grabbed it!



)


----------



## marcotte (Oct 10, 2011)

can someone send a referal to cnmarcotte08 at winona.edu ?


----------



## Misty. (Oct 10, 2011)

Referral sent ^_^


----------



## TraneMan (Oct 16, 2011)

I sent one to a friend of ours. She signed up today on it and she didn't see anything asking for my e-mail saying I sent her the referal. Does the 500 point show up later or when they make their trip?

Also, Can both her and I sent referal to her husband?


----------



## the_traveler (Oct 17, 2011)

TraneMan said:


> I sent one to a friend of ours. She signed up today on it and she didn't see anything asking for my e-mail saying I sent her the referal. Does the 500 point show up later or when they make their trip?


As soon as you sign into your AGR account to send the referral, a cookie is placed on the referral saying you made it!




And the referral points show up in both your accounts after a trip is made within 90 days of registering for AGR! (91 days or more - no points at all for either of you!)



> Also, Can both her and I sent referal to her husband?


You could, but whoever posts first would get the referral credit, So why not let her make the referral - and get the points?


----------



## Jen (Oct 17, 2011)

I am about to take a trip, a rather long trip on the train and i would like to be set up with the rewards program. If anyone is interested in refering me for the refer a friend please email me liljen0129 at yahoo.com thanks


----------



## the_traveler (Oct 17, 2011)

Done!

Remember to sign up via the link in the email, and not before 90 days of Amtrak travel!


----------



## river_t (Nov 2, 2011)

I'd take a referral link as well if anyone wants to send one my way.


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 2, 2011)

river_t said:


> I'd take a referral link as well if anyone wants to send one my way.


Send me a PM (Private Message) with your email address, and I'll get it out!


----------

